# Cutler reservoir



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

I see that the DWR has cutler marked as "slow" fishing. My question is, is it ever good for ice fishing? I have never gone there ice fishing, but want to; i just don't want to waste my time. What about previous years?


----------



## cbassonafly (Oct 5, 2012)

I may be mistaken. But I do t know of any place on cutler that has safe ice... Maybe by the dam? But as far as I know, it's really unstable for ice fishing.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Ice at cutler is never consistent; it's really more of a river than typical reservoir. The water is always moving so ice never forms on parts of it the bulk of it is less than 3' deep. As a dumb kid growing up near it we'd play on the ice that forms near the edges and we'd find spots that were thick and parts that weren't. As an adult I can't believe we never got somebody killed. I'm not interested in trying ice fishing on it I don't know what would bite and it's just too risky. I don't know what the ice looks like down by the dam; it may be more stable but you cant get to it. All the ground around is private and no body that I know of would let you in.
As for slow fishing; it's just like any other body of water. I've fished there in early May and caught our limits on channel cats; other times we cant even get a carp to bite but that's pretty rare; we generally catch fish there all summer. It's a great place to take the kids and way better for watersking than newton. I don't know how long it is but from the bridge to the dam is about 12' + deep (near the dam it's alot more) and it's got to be 3 miles or so.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

There is some big crappie and great bluegill in there! If you can find the safe ice I would not overlook it.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks for all the input guys. I went waterskiing there last summer and our boat sheered its prop pin by hitting rocks underwater


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Hey back on the subject of cutler, what about open water walleyes?


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

They are there; but I've never hooked one in all the years of fishing it. I've seen crappie, sunfish, bass, cats, and carp but never hooked an eye.


----------

